# R.I.P. Gabriel & Andrea (my breeding pair of angelfish)



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

I sas this section and I figured, why not? I did like them alot.

I bought two 6-8 week old angels in 2007 that turned into a breeding pair about 6 months later. They laid eggs in my 55 gallon and I evacuated the entire tank just for them.  As they bred, I grew attached to them and I even named them (the only fish I ever did name by the way), Gabriel and Andrea. They laid many eggs and I'd keep giving their baby angels who'd survive to fishstores for store credit or money.

Early this year they both got ill. I treated them with medicine but Andrea ended up dying. I came in, she was not floating, she was laying at the very bottom on my tank on her back all covered in white. :-( I did end up saving Gabe and he healed up but afterward he wasn't the same. I'd try giving him some company but he'd chase them all away and that chasing was the only time he was really active anymore. I put a pleco in their for algae but he'd nip the pleco ruthlessly, he just wanted to be alone. Finally a couple months ago he died too. I think he missed his mate if that's possible.

R.I.P. to my favorite fish ever, the only fish I liked enough to name, my breeding pair of spotted angels, Gabriel and Andrea.

P.S. I have photos of them on my digital cam from a long time ago, I will do my best to get them online as soon as I can to post in this thread.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What a sad story. :-( Looking forward to seeing pics of them.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your angels. Isn't that funny how angel pairs do seem to miss their mate when one dies? I had 2 angelfish together for about 6-7 years. They never laid eggs so i don't know what sex they were...they may have been 2 males that got along...I don't know. Anyway, my orange one passed and my marble really seemed lonely after it was gone. A couple months later the marble passed. No sign of illness or anything...just found him dead one morning. So sad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Gabriel and Andrea. RIP Gabriel and Andrea.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

that really is sad :-(
sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks you all. It is sad and they do seem to genuinely miss their mate.

Sorry for the hold up on the pics. 

I am getting new fish to add to my 55 gallon this weekend, probably tomorrow, and when I do I'm taking shots with my cam right away to add on this site and I'm thinking I'll just wait to add Gabe and Andrea's photos when I do that. It'll all be on the same cam.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

can i be cheeky and ask a favour.
if you make a thread in the photo section and i miss it,would you send me a PM
so i can have a look.
thank you.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Gabe reminds me of Walt Kowalski from Gran Torino, sad movie and sad fish story. Sorry about your fish.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

willow said:


> can i be cheeky and ask a favour.
> if you make a thread in the photo section and i miss it,would you send me a PM
> so i can have a look.
> thank you.


Will do! No problem.

I'll have pics early tomorrow of my new arrivals which are 6 lemon tetras and 7 cories (4 new and small, 3 from my 29 gal). 

Apologise for the further delay, I'll have pics of my new fish and my fallen angels tomorrow.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Andrea in front, Gabe to her right:










Full shot of Gabriel:


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

aw they were so pretty , I remember my giant angelfish i had his name was king he was the most amazing fish I ever had he was so BIG! and had an amazing personality one day he had white over his eyes , i treated him the next day he died i cried  there such great pets . Sorry to hear about your fishies.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your angels. 

RIP fishies.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

They were so pretty! =D R.I.P


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a late reply, I haven't logged in this site in over a year so forgive this bump lol.

Well since this time, I have gotten 2 more angels, but the loss of Gabe and Andrea has not exactly been balanced with joy since getting them. These two are not as beautiful imo, OK, can look passed that. However they are not exactly friends, they don't like each other much. Nonetheless they coexist currently in my 55 gal. I'll have a shot of them later.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Clubber said:


> This is a late reply, I haven't logged in this site in over a year so forgive this bump lol.
> 
> Well since this time, I have gotten 2 more angels, but the loss of Gabe and Andrea has not exactly been balanced with joy since getting them. These two are not as beautiful imo, OK, can look passed that. However they are not exactly friends, they don't like each other much. Nonetheless they coexist currently in my 55 gal. I'll have a shot of them later.


Late? LOL, it's as if you are speaking from beyond the grave, lol. 
Looking forward to seeing the pics. Glad to see you are back!!
How's that beautiful boxer of yours??


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Late? LOL, it's as if you are speaking from beyond the grave, lol.
> Looking forward to seeing the pics. Glad to see you are back!!
> How's that beautiful boxer of yours??


Thank you! They are gold and silver striped angels. I might start another thread for them instead of putting the pics in this one.

And Clubber is doing great! He and my female boxer Penny have bred months ago and we ended up keeping one of their puppies. Another boy, looks like a smaller version of him, we named him Ivan. They had 8 puppies all together, one was pure black and we originally wanted to keep him and name him Apollo but we ended up selling him to a great home. And as if you couldn't tell by this post I'm not only a fan of boxer dogs but a fan of the Rocky movies as well ha.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Clubber said:


> Thank you! They are gold and silver striped angels. I might start another thread for them instead of putting the pics in this one.
> 
> And Clubber is doing great! He and my female boxer Penny have bred months ago and we ended up keeping one of their puppies. Another boy, looks like a smaller version of him, we named him Ivan. They had 8 puppies all together, one was pure black and we originally wanted to keep him and name him Apollo but we ended up selling him to a great home. And as if you couldn't tell by this post I'm not only a fan of boxer dogs but a fan of the Rocky movies as well ha.


Oh, you know me, I think I love dogs above all else! I demand pictures of Penny and Ivan. ;-)


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are my current angelfish, ummm we'll call them "Goldie" and 'Silver"?

Goldie on the upper left, Silver on the lower right.




























The only aggression currently in my 55 gal is between them, on occassion. And I keep them with tiger barbs, fancy guppy males and a gourami. No nipping surprisingly but Goldy chases Silver sometimes and vice versa.

I'll post Penny and Ivan in the Other Pets section hopefully by days end!


----------

